
What do drones and GPS owe to a 1744 shipwreck? - goodcanadian
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47161370
======
DrScump

      Sailors worked out a ship's position...
    

No, that could give them only _latitude_.

Accurate _longitude_ measurements at sea are a different problem, ultimately
solved only by the invention of a precision timepiece that was immune to
motion.

There's a great TV miniseries on how this came about:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longitude_%28TV_series%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longitude_%28TV_series%29)

